# Team 1



## bow hunter11

Guys here we go for the teams. Just hang out and chat on here. All the people that are on the team are Outdoorkid1 Arhoythunter Liv2Hunt8 Bow hunter11 TheHunter831 Deerslayer1994. Also get to know eachother and where we will be hunting and when does your season start.


----------



## gunner77

Is there any way i cud get onna team cuz i know ill be whacking some deer this year:wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1

Hunting multiple places this year all around the same area. Have some good ground by Linwood Nebraska.

Few bucks on the trail cam at my hunting spot thats by the creek that I hunt and fish by, but I didn't put it out on my good ground. Here is some pictures of some of the bucks I got 4 miles away from my house.

Also have a pic of the biggest buck on trail camera from last year and the picture was taken Right under my stand 250 Yards from were my house is lol. Only had pictures of him from 2 different nights.


----------



## bow hunter11

gunner77 said:


> Is there any way i cud get onna team cuz i know ill be whacking some deer this year:wink:


ask archerykid he is the main guy in charge


----------



## arhoythunter

I don't mind shooting Dinks. okay? Just to let y'all know.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> I don't mind shooting Dinks. okay? Just to let y'all know.


Are you talking little bucks or Fawns. I hope little bucks.....


----------



## arhoythunter

Lil bucks


----------



## arhoythunter

Rough day, huh?


----------



## Rebel17

I would like to be on a team, im hopin for 2 does this year and a nice 13 pointer in my sights.


----------



## TheHunter831

I'm here, got some good deer on the radar , nice bucks outdoorkid


----------



## arhoythunter

I'm I the only one that not from Nebraska here?


----------



## TheHunter831

arhoythunter said:


> I'm I the only one that not from Nebraska here?


Just about, LOL


----------



## bow hunter11

arhoythunter said:


> I'm I the only one that not from Nebraska here?


haha


----------



## deerslayer1994

i have some big bucks on trail cam this year. i have 3 trail cams out right now. hoping to get a big one on trail camera in a couple days. my season starts sept.24th. im not shootiing anything under 130" this year...unless it is really cool looking or still in velvet.
i will put some trail cam pics up soon as i pull the cameras in a couple days.


----------



## arhoythunter

Woohoo an Ohio dude! I can't believe I'm trading a 3d shoot for a  wedding


----------



## bow hunter11

hey guys we need a team name. What should it be?


----------



## arhoythunter

What bout the same name from last contest?


----------



## bow hunter11

arhoythunter said:


> What bout the same name from last contest?


No because not everybody is on the same team.


----------



## arhoythunter

True. Watch em flop?


----------



## bow hunter11

How about antler assasians? Bone Collectors? This may sting a little bit? Full Draw Freaks


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> How about *antler assasians? Bone Collectors?* This may sting a little bit? Full Draw Freaks


The first two have been used alot. I will see if I can find some good team names.


----------



## outdoorkid1

For team names 
1. Head hunters
2.Old baldy 
3. rut runners
4. The herd managers
5. The boneheads
6.tagged out
7.Bucks R US


----------



## arhoythunter

What bout bow nation


----------



## TheHunter831

outdoorkid1 said:


> For team names
> 1. Head hunters
> 2.Old baldy
> 3. rut runners
> 4. The herd managers
> 5. The boneheads
> 6.tagged out
> 7.Bucks R US


 maybe #3,6


----------



## bow hunter11

How about full draw freaks or backstrap bridges


----------



## arhoythunter

Anything to do with back straps


----------



## arhoythunter

Strap assassins? BACKSTRAPS & BBQ SAUCE?


----------



## bow hunter11

Backstrap pickers


----------



## arhoythunter

SoundS good.


----------



## TheHunter831

arhoythunter said:


> Strap assassins? BACKSTRAPS & BBQ SAUCE?


 We should go with ether 

Team Tagged Out

or

Team Backstraps & BBQ sauce


----------



## bow hunter11

i dont like any of them.


----------



## bow hunter11

i like the boneheads.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> i like the boneheads.


x2. Aye for boneheads.


----------



## TheHunter831

bow hunter11 said:


> i like the boneheads.


 Sorry but I'm just not a fan of that at all. 

I like Team Tagged Out


----------



## arhoythunter

Team ADBOLT!


----------



## bow hunter11

not for any of those two. How about the last bowhicans


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> not for any of those two. How about the last bowhicans


Thats a team name from the adult contest. I don't care what we have for a team name because I doubt we will all be able to agree on something.


----------



## arhoythunter

Rushing for the gush?


----------



## bow hunter11

arhoythunter said:


> Rushing for the gush?


nah. What about fulldraw freaks


----------



## arhoythunter

Atall work


----------



## bow hunter11

arhoythunter said:


> Atall work


so we gonna agree onthat?


----------



## TheHunter831

bow hunter11 said:


> so we gonna agree onthat?


 I still like Team Tagged Out, but Fulldraw Freaks is kinda ok I guess.


----------



## deerslayer1994

here is a decent buck i got on camera sept 1st. behind my house. just a decent want not a shooter though.


----------



## arhoythunter

Heck thatd be a gooden round here!


----------



## deerslayer1994

heres a couple more of him.
















here is a little smaller one.


----------



## arhoythunter

Heck ya! Gonna go get some more arrows this weekend!!!


----------



## arhoythunter

Deer ya gotta stop ya gettin me excited!!


----------



## deerslayer1994

lol man i am pumped. i have a rytera alien x on the way so have to start shooting should get bow in a couple days. got a big 9 point on camera that is a shooter will get pics up later.


----------



## deerslayer1994

arhoythunter said:


> Heck ya! Gonna go get some more arrows this weekend!!!


what kind of arrows


----------



## bow hunter11

deerslayer1994 said:


> what kind of arrows


get some cabelas extreme stalker for hunting


----------



## deerslayer1994

i am going to be shooting the carbon express maxima blue streak


----------



## arhoythunter

deerslayer1994 said:


> what kind of arrows


Prolly a dozen victory VFORCE v1s used 1 for the 3 deer I killed last year. and missed with it 2-3 times... And there the best flyers ive gotten


----------



## bow hunter11

So is our name Full Draw Freaks?


----------



## arhoythunter

Yep


----------



## TheHunter831

arhoythunter said:


> Yep


Oh it is? ok I guess thats ok.


----------



## arhoythunter

TheHunter831 said:


> Oh it is? ok I guess thats ok.


I meant it was okay with me. Why the heck ain't it letting me use the freaking smililys!


----------



## deerslayer1994

sounds fine to me.


----------



## deerslayer1994

heres another buck i got


----------



## arhoythunter

What broadheads yawl using this year. Imma using Rage 2 blade and Magnus 2 blade.


----------



## arhoythunter

That's another good buck ,deer. As of right now I got 2 350-400 lb hogs at my feeders. So no does,bucks anything.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Magnus 4 blades


----------



## deerslayer1994

rage 2 blade or t3s not for sure which ones


----------



## arhoythunter

Well had a lock down at school today. It sucked!


----------



## deerslayer1994

how long did it last?


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Well had a lock down at school today. It sucked!


Why did you have a lockdown?


----------



## bow hunter11

i am using g5 montecs and magnus stingers


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why did you have a lockdown?


x2.


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why did you have a lockdown?


Convicts escaped or some thing like that.


----------



## arhoythunter

deerslayer1994 said:


> how long did it last?


 hour an 5 minutes or something like that.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Convicts escaped or some thing like that.



lol, so they had a lockdown:mg:


----------



## bow hunter11

arhoythunter said:


> Convicts escaped or some thing like that.


icic


----------



## deerslayer1994

10 mores days till im up in the tree looking down on freak nasty.


----------



## arhoythunter

16 1/2 here


----------



## arhoythunter

deerslayer1994 said:


> 10 mores days till im up in the tree looking down on freak nasty.


 first big doe I see=DEAD!


----------



## deerslayer1994

same here lol.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Got a doe this morning. Season opened yesturday, but I had school and a footbal game so I couldn't go. I went this morning and had 2 does come in around 8:00. This one looked a tad bigger than the other one so I shot her. 

So they are coming by my stand. The both get behind a cedar tree about 25 yards away. I draw my bow back and they saw me. They continued to walk along the trail and came out into the open. The one I was going to shoot at was looking right at me broadside. I thought, now or never and let er rip. She dipped down at the shot and it hit high in the spine so I immediately Got another arrow and sent it into the vitals. 

Ohh, I almost forgot, It was a *LONG* drag back to the 4-wheeler.


----------



## arhoythunter

Sweet and we are on the board!!!


----------



## arhoythunter

And congrats!!!


----------



## TheHunter831

Great doe outdoorkid , were's the contest rules thread? to see how to score our trophies.


----------



## arhoythunter

I really couldnt tell ya. I think It's 50 pts a doe and the bucks go by there antler score unless theyare below 50. And allowed 2 deer I think.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> I really couldnt tell ya. I think It's 50 pts a doe and the bucks go by there antler score unless theyare below 50. And allowed 2 deer I think.


x2. something like that.


----------



## arhoythunter

As of right now it may take a lil while to kill me a deer. I got so many friken hogs!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Like my ghost on the top left corner of the picture


----------



## arhoythunter

Fixen to go and try to thin the porkchop population down. Ain't had a deer pic in a while.


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorkid1 said:


> Like my ghost on the top left corner of the picture


thats ackward.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> thats ackward.


I know, I'm guessing its just a drop of water that got on the lense or something.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Like my ghost on the top left corner of the picture


thats awesome


----------



## deerslayer1994

4 days till im in the tree


----------



## arhoythunter

11 for me.


----------



## deerslayer1994

got 450 pics on trail cam in 1 week. lots of big does and many bucks!


----------



## outdoorkid1

heres some photos from this mornings hunt


----------



## bow hunter11

deerslayer1994 said:


> got 450 pics on trail cam in 1 week. lots of big does and many bucks!


i got 3,433 pics and videos in 3 weeks of a bunch of does, fawns, and 3 bucks. Got a new buck on trail cam. Biggest one that i have gotten


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> heres some photos from this mornings hunt


nive videos


----------



## bow hunter11

new buck on trail cam


----------



## outdoorkid1

nice buck. looks like he is 3.5 to 4.5 and 122-127"


----------



## deerslayer1994

he is mid 130s prolly 135-138


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorkid1 said:


> nice buck. looks like he is 3.5 to 4.5 and 122-127"


 yup.


IM JEALOUS MAN NICE BUCKS! 

Found out my dads boss told him that he "my dad" wasn't goin to come to work the weekend of oct 1! May not kill a deer but the chances of a hog is 85%! I hate them sobs!


----------



## deerslayer1994

Ok first day of season. went this morning and saw 4 bucks and 2 does. one big buck but no close enough. i shot a doe a 7:55 am perfect shot ran 30 yards and died with the rage. heres a pic.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Good job!


----------



## TheHunter831

Great doe!


----------



## bow hunter11

way to get us another 50 pints.


----------



## deerslayer1994

thanks. saw a nice buck around 125" this morning but didnt want the arrowto fly on one like that yet.


----------



## outdoorkid1

I decided to let this guy go for another year. I call it "The Behemoth"


----------



## arhoythunter

What's it say on tha deer? But ya he looks small.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> What's it say on tha deer? But ya he looks small.


It sais, I am the Behemoth


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorkid1 said:


> It sais, I am the Behemoth


Oh haha. 


Welp my season stArts in a lil over 2 days and I'm ready! Just ain't decides where tO hunt yet.


----------



## archerykid13

Good luck guys!


----------



## arhoythunter

Nothen over the weekend. Think I'm fixing to go set in the driveway till dark.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Well, I've sat over 30 hours in the stand and I havn't seen a buck yet, so the season ain't lookin so good.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Well, I've sat over 30 hours in the stand and I havn't seen a buck yet, so the season ain't lookin so good.


that sucks ive seen 2.


----------



## arhoythunter

Seen 1 deer (don't know what it was) but it busted me. Must have seen me when I put my leg down.


----------



## arhoythunter

Well 6 days in to the season I've killed 2 hogs and 2 fox. Hogs went a combined 85 yards one fox went 15-20 and the other fox I'm gonna go find 2morrow.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Well 6 days in to the season I've killed 2 hogs and 2 fox. Hogs went a combined 85 yards one fox went 15-20 and the other fox I'm gonna go find 2morrow.


good luck finding him. Got any pictures?


----------



## arhoythunter

Ya I'll post em later 2 night.


----------



## arhoythunter

Fox:







thought we was gonna go get the other one 2day but guess not. It'll have 2 wait till 2 morrow. 

Hogs:


----------



## TheHunter831

Nice hogs and fox man! too bad we don't get points for that.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Great job hoythunter


----------



## bow hunter11




----------



## bow hunter11

sorry of bad pictue qulity. had to sit on my back and shoot his deer out of my stand. I grabbed my bow cuz i heard some noise to my left. There were 4 deer there. 1 buck ran back into river and the other watched me. I stood as still as i could. The deer waddleled out to 30 yr=ards, so i took a shot at it. It tried to duck it but i hit it in the spine. i had to get another arrow into her and the doe was dead in 3 minutes. Will post pics of how big the entry hole was. yes it is a different doe


----------



## arhoythunter

Good job zach!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice job

My dad had a bobcat walk under his stand Sunday morning, but Season doesn't start until december 1st


----------



## TheHunter831

Hey team, I've been hunting lately, on Sunday evening I saw 6 bucks and a doe. 5 of the bucks were 1 and a half year olds, but one was the big wide 145" buck I've been after! he came within 47 yards, I can shoot out to 50 but there were some weeds in the way so I didn't have a shot. The pre rut must kinda be kicken in because I heard one but grunting and two bucks were fighting for about 2 minutes. But that was great sign for Oct 9th. I went out last night and only saw a doe. 

Hope everyone else is having a great season!


----------



## outdoorkid1

can you send some of your deer over to me???


----------



## deerslayer1994

i have shot 4 does so far, and the one i shot last night weighed 180lbs. she was a tank. shot her at 50 yards


----------



## outdoorkid1

deerslayer1994 said:


> i have shot 4 does so far, and the one i shot last night weighed 180lbs. she was a tank. shot her at 50 yards


Why so many does? do you have a certain area that needs does taken out or what?


----------



## $$$

deerslayer1994 said:


> i have shot 4 does so far, and the one i shot last night weighed 180lbs. she was a tank. shot her at 50 yards


post them for points


----------



## outdoorkid1

$$$ said:


> post them for points


we can only enter 2 deer


----------



## TheHunter831

outdoorkid1 said:


> can you send some of your deer over to me???


 sure, they'll only have to walk about 100 miles. I've never seen 6 bucks in one day before, let alone within one hour, not even during the rut.

have you been seeing any bucks outdoorkid?


----------



## outdoorkid1

TheHunter831 said:


> sure, they'll only have to walk about 100 miles. I've never seen 6 bucks in one day before, let alone within one hour, not even during the rut.
> 
> have you been seeing any bucks outdoorkid?


well, I've been hunting around 35 hours now and havn't seen a single buck while in the stand. Walking out I usually will see a small buck though.


----------



## arhoythunter

Send some deer down here!!!!! they are here but the hogs and yotes have them ran off. Or in the spots I hunt anyhow. They're problems are fixing to be solved tho! May skip a couple of stand to set a couple "okay 2 dozen" traps out.:banghead:!!


----------



## deerslayer1994

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why so many does? do you have a certain area that needs does taken out or what?


yea the spot i hunt has so many does. i see around 20 to 30 everytime. but hopefully i can get a giant to walk in soon.


----------



## outdoorkid1

deerslayer1994 said:


> yea the spot i hunt has so many does. i see around 20 to 30 everytime. but hopefully i can get a giant to walk in soon.


Where there are does there will be bucks. Good luck.


----------



## arhoythunter

Woo HOO another day with out a sighting! Found 2 whieoaks that's ripe and a pin oak that deers eating. I'll set my climber up 2 morrow. I'm currently headed to a party.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Hunted 11 hours today. Went up with my dad to some of our ground this morning. I saw 5 does from 7:00 to 7:30 and then nothing after that. My dad said He had a 5x5 come in to about 75 yards and lay down right there. He was big Like 160-170" big so we decided to wait out all day and see if he would come towards him this evening. Well he got up at around 2:00 this afternoon and came to 30 yards broadside of him. He shot and it hit a branch about 10 yards infront of the buck and sent the arrow flying into the air and the buck was gone. So when we got back I went to a different spot for the evening. With about 10 minutes of legal shooting time left a coyote comes in to about 15 yards broadside. I drilled him, double lung heart shot and it dropped him in his tracks, but still he managed to role over and snap my arrow that was in the dirt. I will post some pictures tomarrow some time. Also, I have gone 50 hours without seeing a buck so season is going pretty slow for me.


----------



## TheHunter831

Wow 160-170" that's huge! too bad he missed. great job on the coyote though! 50 hours is a long time, the bucks should be moving soon. I started seeing them around Oct 22nd last year.


----------



## outdoorkid1

TheHunter831 said:


> Wow 160-170" that's huge! too bad he missed. great job on the coyote though! 50 hours is a long time, the bucks should be moving soon. I started seeing them around Oct 22nd last year.


I know and I'm sure he'll probably never come back again. Hopefully I can see him during the rut though. Heres the coyote and some other pics


----------



## arhoythunter

Woohoo! Killed a buck this evening!!! If I scored correctly it scored 85 7/16s


----------



## TheHunter831

Great job arhoyt! I really like those last two pics of the squirrel outdoor1! The pre rut is only about a week away for me! Hope to see some biggens.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry for posting here but those are awesome pics outdoorkid!


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Woohoo! Killed a buck this evening!!! If I scored correctly it scored 85 7/16s


 Good job! Post up some pictures


----------



## $$$

need pics


----------



## arhoythunter

here ya go.


----------



## outdoorkid1

nice!


----------



## outdoorkid1

saw a few does and a few fawns this evening.


----------



## bow hunter11

arhoythunter said:


> here ya go.


nice buck!!


----------



## bow hunter11

Here is my doe i took last night. She came out of the river where i was hoping she didn't. Her and 10 other does came out. Well anyways there was this strong wind blowing and the branch i climbed in and was sitting in was waving so hard i thought i was gonna fall out of it. She came out at 18 yards and i plucked her. It hit one lung and the liver. Right when i hit her i could hear her breathing. We searched for blood and finally found some. It was a real spooty trail so we backed out and went in this morning. She was laying there 50 yards from where we stopped last night. For future options dont ever have your mom help you drag a deer.. It put a huge hole into it but not that much blood came out.


----------



## biggame123

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 1189152
> View attachment 1189153
> 
> Here is my doe i took last night. She came out of the river where i was hoping she didn't. Her and 10 other does came out. Well anyways there was this strong wind blowing and the branch i climbed in and was sitting in was waving so hard i thought i was gonna fall out of it. She came out at 18 yards and i plucked her. It hit one lung and the liver. Right when i hit her i could hear her breathing. We searched for blood and finally found some. It was a real spooty trail so we backed out and went in this morning. She was laying there 50 yards from where we stopped last night. For future options dont ever have your mom help you drag a deer.. It put a huge hole into it but not that much blood came out.


 nice doe!
how much did it weigh?


----------



## deerslayer1994

nice deer.


----------



## TheHunter831

Great deer guys! So how many points does our team have? does are 5 points right?


----------



## arhoythunter

50 points each for does and bucks below 50 and a buck above 50 it's the score.


----------



## deerslayer1994

shot my buck tonight . 9 point with a 18" inside spread. shot at 15 yards with a rage quarting to me and the hole that rage left was crazy . here is some pics of the buck. this is the fourth dee i have shot so far.


----------



## arhoythunter

Sweet!! Congrats!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Nice job Deerslayer!

Went out again this morning and my dad saw the same buck that he missed last week. He came to the exact same spot and bedded down. Were going to move a stand to were he goes to bed and see if we can get him. The hard part will be putting up the stand without spooking him so it will be tricky. He also had a nice 5x5 come in to 23 yards and gave him a perfect shot, but he couldn't shoot that little thing knowing there was a huge one only a 100 yards away. I saw a nice 4x4 walking out probably in the lower 120s.


----------



## TheHunter831

Nice buck man! so how many points does are team have now?

I went out yesterday morning and saw 2 does and a fawn. also went hunting last evening and only saw a coyote, he had great fur but he was a little to far.


----------



## arhoythunter

Stuck a doe this evening. When the bow went off she ducked and spun towards me! Tracked her about 150 yards and called it quits. Luckily my dads off 2 morrow. So maybe he'll find it.


----------



## TheHunter831

Hi team,
Last Sunday evening I went out hunting and saw 2 does and a buck. The buck had a normal 4 point left side, on the right side he had the same thing but he also had a weird 2nd beam on the right. The 2nd beam had 3 points on it, the normal beams width was about 19-20". but it was kinda dark and I couldn't tell if he was a shooter so I passed.

Last night I saw 10-15 does and 2 nice bucks. One buck was a 8 point that I have many trail cam pictures of, he would score about 125-130. The other buck was a wide 10 point that I haven't seen yet this year but it might be the one that I passed last year. he too would have scored about 125-130. the only got within about 60 yards. but the huntin is getting good!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Here are some pictures from some hunts from the last few days.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Here are some pictures from some hunts from the last few days.


on eldgens?


----------



## TheHunter831

Is eldgens a landowner name? 

My brother saw 9 bucks last night, the biggest being a 150" buck we got on the trail cam.
We set up a stand today in a place were I've seen multiple big bucks over the years but the wind is wrong for it tonight. 

I'll be out hunting tonight again.


----------



## bow hunter11

TheHunter831 said:


> Is eldgens a landowner name?
> 
> My brother saw 9 bucks last night, the biggest being a 150" buck we got on the trail cam.
> We set up a stand today in a place were I've seen multiple big bucks over the years but the wind is wrong for it tonight.
> 
> I'll be out hunting tonight again.


no it is the owner of the land


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> on eldgens?


The fawn with the bow in it and the picture with the oaks were from there. The others where from South socs hollow from this morning. I had a cool video but it won't let me upload it for some reason. Anyone know how to post it???


----------



## TheHunter831

Sorry I don't know how to post a video.

I saw 17 does tonight, and 1 buck that i got trail pics of. he was a normal 4 point on the right but on the left he had some growing or injury issue that made him only grow a 2 point stub like antler on the left side.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Passed up this nice 4x4 tonight. He came in to 10 yards and gave me a nice shot, but I decided to pass....if he comes in again though he is going down. I also had this smaller 4x4 come in and of course he went right down wind of me and smelled me right away. Then he saw me and skipped away.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Passed up this nice 4x4 tonight. He came in to 10 yards and gave me a nice shot, but I decided to pass....if he comes in again though he is going down. I also had this smaller 4x4 come in and of course he went right down wind of me and smelled me right away. Then he saw me and skipped away.


ive only seen poser from my stand. i have yet to see a real buck


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> ive only seen poser from my stand. i have yet to see a real buck


Well if you havn't been hunting these last few weeks, you should have been. The rut started about yesterday around here and now is the time to see bucks. Get out there and I gauranty that you will see some bucks.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Well if you havn't been hunting these last few weeks, you should have been. The rut started about yesterday around here and now is the time to see bucks. Get out there and I gauranty that you will see some bucks.


IM GOING OU THRUSAYD AND FRIDAy i think


----------



## TheHunter831

Last night I saw a 150" 8 point crossing the road when I was on my way home from basketball practice. too bad he wasn't where I hunt.
My brother ([email protected]) shot a 120" buck last night.


----------



## arhoythunter

Been having bucks with does coming in at dark the past couple days. Had a buck grunting and cleaning a scrape this evening at 75 yards just couldn't see it tho.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Look what was out in the CRP field 150 yards away the day before rifle season.


----------



## outdoorkid1

saw 35 deer this morning and they are ruttin like crazy. I saw 2 different fights and both were only about 60 yards from my stand. The first fight were to nice bucks that would have both went over P&Y and then a nice 130class 5x5 runs down with them. Then about 45 min later I saw another fight but they were just 2 smaller 4x4s


----------



## TheHunter831

Wow outdoorkid, there are a lot of deer up your way. are you going to rifle hunt? I saw 7 does and 2 buck this morning. one buck was a 130" 8 pointer that i saw yesterday 20 yards away, one more step and he'd be dead. Deer are running everywhere.


----------



## bow hunter11

120 inch 5x5


----------



## TheHunter831

Nice buck BH11! how many points does are team have now?


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 1204925
> View attachment 1204926
> 
> 120 inch 5x5


 Nice how far was it?


TheHunter831 said:


> Wow outdoorkid, there are a lot of deer up your way. are you going to rifle hunt? I saw 7 does and 2 buck this morning. one buck was a 130" 8 pointer that i saw yesterday 20 yards away, one more step and he'd be dead. Deer are running everywhere.


Well actually, its kind of a hit or miss kind of a deal. I went out last night and I sat in in the same stand that I did this morning and saw nothing. Went there this morning and deer were everywhere. We are right next to a church camp so the deer have a nice refuge to sit so the deer can get really big up there. Also I'm not planning on rifle hunting (I took my bow this morning) but if I see that nice 5x5 out in the CRP field by my house......he is getting a taste of lead. I actually just walked it with a rifle this afternoon and spooked up a nice doe that scared the crap out of me because it was only about 5 yards away before it got up and I was hopping a nice buck would be with her but there wasn't.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Nice how far was it?
> Well actually, its kind of a hit or miss kind of a deal. I went out last night and I sat in in the same stand that I did this morning and saw nothing. Went there this morning and deer were everywhere. We are right next to a church camp so the deer have a nice refuge to sit so the deer can get really big up there. Also I'm not planning on rifle hunting (I took my bow this morning) but if I see that nice 5x5 out in the CRP field by my house......he is getting a taste of lead. I actually just walked it with a rifle this afternoon and spooked up a nice doe that scared the crap out of me because it was only about 5 yards away before it got up and I was hopping a nice buck would be with her but there wasn't.


15 yards walking right to me


----------



## outdoorkid1

I was 85 yards away from this massive 4x4 walking to my treestand this afternoon. Got out my camera and took some pictures. I was hunting with my bow but if I would of had my rifle it would have made an easy shot. He stood like this for 2 minutes.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> I was 85 yards away from this massive 4x4 walking to my treestand this afternoon. Got out my camera and took some pictures. I was hunting with my bow but if I would of had my rifle it would have made an easy shot. He stood like this for 2 minutes.


thats about a 140 no way a 160


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> thats about a 140 no way a 160


Sound jealous.....But I don't know I didn't shoot it. I'll just have to stick em tomarrow and see what the score is :teeth:

Ohh and his 300lb body makes him look smaller.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Sound jealous.....But I don't know I didn't shoot it. I'll just have to stick em tomarrow and see what the score is :teeth:
> 
> Ohh and his 300lb body makes him look smaller.


i am jealous but i can garantee it isnt 160. about 140 sounds right


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> *i am jealous* but i can garantee it isnt 160. about 140 sounds right


Thats what I thought :lol3:

I know its a ways from 160 but its bigger than 140. When my dad first saw him he's like **** look at that 180" 4x4


----------



## [email protected]

G1 4
G2 7
G3 8 for both sides.

Circumferences 5, 4, 4 on both sides.


Main Beams 21" each.

Inside spread 19" 

=125"

Remember its an 8 point. But don't get me wrong, its an awesome deer!


----------



## arhoythunter

I'm saying 137 5/8s


----------



## outdoorkid1

[email protected] said:


> G1 4
> G2 7
> G3 8 for both sides.
> 
> Circumferences 5, 4, 4 on both sides.
> 
> 
> Main Beams 21" each.
> 
> Inside spread 19"
> 
> =125"
> 
> Remember its an 8 point. But don't get me wrong, its an awesome deer!


ummm.........wrong.This 4x4 scored 129" and this 4x4 is a lot bigger


----------



## outdoorkid1

To me he ressembles this 170 incher with out the 5th point on both sides. Looks similar to me.

subtract about 20 inches from the deer on the right from the G4, the split G2s and the circumference measurments and you got yourself a 150" deer.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorkid1 said:


> To me he ressembles this 170 incher with out the 5th point on both sides. Looks similar to me.
> 
> subtract about 20 inches from the deer on the right from the G4, the split G2s and the circumference measurments and you got yourself a 150" deer.


This is how I just quick measured it when I saw it. I thought Well subtract about 6 from both sides so its right around 160. Then I noticed that its circumferences are bigger on the right also. Then With the split G2s that was about another 4 so 12+4+5-8on circumference= 21-24" differenece. So I say 145-150


----------



## [email protected]

Ok its a big 8. Hope you get him!


----------



## TheHunter831

He looks about 140+".

I sat in the same stand for two mornings and one evening in a row and saw a 140" 8 in range all 3 times, just couldn't pull it off. I'm still bowhunting and going to cut some limbs today and hunt tonight at the same stand, hopefully I can get him this time, he's driving me crazy!!!


----------



## bow hunter11

hwod o you post a video?I have a monster 5x5 i need to show you guys.


----------



## outdoorkid1

bow hunter11 said:


> hwod o you post a video?I have a monster 5x5 i need to show you guys.


Save it to your computer under pictures and upload it as an attachment.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Had a Really tall 4x4 ( I won't say any scores just big) come and bed 20 yards from my stand and he was there for about 45min but he was behind a lot of cedar tree branches so no shot. Well I figure ok. I'll wait him out he just needs to get up and take about 3 steps forward and I can shoot him. Then, a deer comes running over the hill toward us and he gets spooky and quick gets up and bolts out of sight. I also have a pic on my phone of a rub that I will try and post up later.

heres the rub


----------



## bow hunter11

cant tell if i saw my 170 inch buck tonight. It was kinda dark but i could make out a huge deer with its head down following 4 does. i thought about letting the lead fly but i only have 1 buck tag left.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> Save it to your computer under pictures and upload it as an attachment.


tried that but it doesnt work


----------



## TheHunter831

Hey guys, I have a pic of a HUGE rub too! Also shot a 8 point tonight, I thought he was the 140" buck but he's a different buck, only about 115". Shot him perfect at 18 yards. not bad for my first bow kill! I'l try to get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## TheHunter831

Last Sunday night, I was sitting in my stand from 1:00pm until 5:00pm without seeing a deer. At around 5:05, I spotted a doe 100 yards away. In the following minutes, does started appearing all around me. I spotted what I thought was a 140" 8 point behind me. He stood in the same spot for 5 minutes. Two does appeared 10 yards in front of my stand, next thing I know, the buck was less than a foot from the latter of my tree stand right below me, running toward the does. I did a "baaa" sound to try to stop him, he stopped but was facing directly away. I "baaa'd" again and whistled but the buck wouldn't move. Finally on the 3rd "baaa" he turned quartering away at 18 yards. I Hit him perfect with my Hoyt Rampage XT. My Rage 40KE made a 2" hole in him, the arrow only went in 2/3rd way but even with my 24.5" draw length and 47 pounds, the buck only went less than 80 yards and dropped with a crash. I quickly found out that he wasn't the big 140" buck, but a 3 1/2 year old 120" 8 point buck. He's my 1st bow kill ever so it's still pretty nice. It was an awesome hunt! I saw 7 does and 1 buck total that day. 

Here's some pics


----------



## arhoythunter

I don't think I'll hunt this evening. 81 degrees and a full moon. Not cool.


----------



## arhoythunter

Congrats!!! That a good looking buck!!


----------



## TheHunter831

thanks, where do I submit it for points? or are we not really doing points anymore?


----------



## outdoorkid1

TheHunter831 said:


> Last Sunday night, I was sitting in my stand from 1:00pm until 5:00pm without seeing a deer. At around 5:05, I spotted a doe 100 yards away. In the following minutes, does started appearing all around me. I spotted what I thought was a 140" 8 point behind me. He stood in the same spot for 5 minutes. Two does appeared 10 yards in front of my stand, next thing I know, the buck was less than a foot from the latter of my tree stand right below me, running toward the does. I did a "baaa" sound to try to stop him, he stopped but was facing directly away. I "baaa'd" again and whistled but the buck wouldn't move. Finally on the 3rd "baaa" he turned quartering away at 18 yards. I Hit him perfect with my Hoyt Rampage XT. My Rage 40KE made a 2" hole in him, the arrow only went in 2/3rd way but even with my 24.5" draw length and 47 pounds, the buck only went less than 80 yards and dropped with a crash. I quickly found out that he wasn't the big 140" buck, but a 3 1/2 year old 120" 8 point buck. He's my 1st bow kill ever so it's still pretty nice. It was an awesome hunt! I saw 7 does and 1 buck total that day.
> 
> Here's some pics


Awesome buck! congrats


----------



## outdoorkid1

After sending this to a few people I got some responses and after they blew up the image it looks like he's a 5x5 

So [email protected] do you think he will score higher than 125" JK JK JK JK 
Ok lets see

G1-6"
g2-9"
g3-10&11"
g4-7&8"
20" inside spread. 

Ya I'd say he broke the 140 mark :lol3:


----------



## arhoythunter

I enlarged it with my iPhone and only counted 9. Can't tell if that's a point or a piece of brush.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> I enlarged it with my iPhone and only counted 9. Can't tell if that's a point or a piece of brush.


Ya, its hard to tell from it.


----------



## TheHunter831

outdoorkid1 said:


> After sending this to a few people I got some responses and after they blew up the image it looks like he's a 5x5
> 
> So [email protected] do you think he will score higher than 125" JK JK JK JK
> Ok lets see
> 
> G1-6"
> g2-9"
> g3-10&11"
> g4-7&8"
> 20" inside spread.
> 
> Ya I'd say he broke the 140 mark :lol3:


Yup, he's a 5x5! nice long tines and he's wide too!


----------



## [email protected]

Ok now I'm saying 150+ lol


----------



## outdoorkid1

[email protected] said:


> Ok now I'm saying 150+ lol


lol Put out the trail camera over some scrapes and some rubs so hopefully I can get some better pictures of him


----------



## arhoythunter

I'm out all next week for thanksgiving. so I should have another deer on the board


----------



## outdoorkid1

Well, My uncle shot that 5x5

Scored 158 6/8" I guess my guess of 160" was 1 2/8" off


----------



## outdoorkid1

My uncle was hunting with us today and he didn't get one so I shot him this nice doe. 50points for team 1!!!


----------



## TheHunter831

Nice doe, that buck looks way bigger on the ground and up close, I guess you were right outdoorkid1, his g4s are super long and he's super wide too.


----------



## outdoorkid1

TheHunter831 said:


> Nice doe, that buck looks way bigger on the ground and up close, I guess you were right outdoorkid1, his g4s are super long and he's super wide too.


Ya, it was a nice deer and there are about 4 more of them that are BIGGER!


----------



## outdoorkid1

Got off early from school today so I went out a little after 2:00 P.M. Right away I saw deer and There wasn't 1, 5 min period when I didn't see any deer. *They were everywhere!!!* Saw 52 deer on about a 4hour sit which is the most I have ever seen while on stand and in only 4 hours! I also saw a doe with 4 fawns which I have never even seen before. So tonight would be my best hunt of the year so far.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Got in the stand at 2:00 P.M. for this afternoon and saw 21 deer from 2 to 4. then nothing........


I had the 5x5 I saw the other morning coming back down the trail exactly the way he came before. He was headed right towards me and I kept hearing people off to my south getting closer and closer, well the buck heard it too and didn't like it. As soon as the first kid came over the hill the buck took off and stopped 10 yards from my tree and looked back, head facing away from me, no shot. Then some more people came over the hill and he was gone. Ended up being 20+ kids with their parents and they were exploring the church camp "Camp Luther" and they had a rope set up so they could swing to the other side of a small drainage. Well this turned out to be 40 yards from my stand and the fenceline between the property was about 20 yards from my stand. The kids stood there playing on that rope for 45min never noticing me, while some of the adults wondered off looking at the scenary. One man was walking the fencline and kept looking into the property and despite the treesteps facing him only 20 yards away, he never looked up and never saw me. So about 4:45 they left and I didn't see another deer the rest of the night


----------



## arhoythunter

I found some baseball sized rubs today and a bunch of tracks. And it's where I'm hunting in the morning


----------



## TheHunter831

I've just seen small bucks lately. About a week ago we found a rub and the tree was the size of a wooden telephone poll, no joke, about 35" around, the biggest rub I've ever seen, it's 40 yards from my stand. Last night I found another rub about 35 yards from my stand, the rub go's up 56" (4' 8") on the tree, the highest rub I've ever seen! there are about 25-30 rubs within 100 yards of one of my stands.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry to post on your thread again. Anyway, I just wanted to say that i swung on that rope swing back in May, Josh.


----------



## arhoythunter

Stuck a 300 lb hog this morning. Didn't get enough penetration because of the shield.


----------



## outdoorkid1

[email protected] said:


> Sorry to post on your thread again. Anyway, I just wanted to say that i swung on that rope swing back in May, Josh.


And you didn't happen to walk across the fence and cut the ropes to the stand did you??????? J/K had some problems with that. Anyway, where they swing on those ropes is 40 yards from one of the stands and 20 yards from the property line.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Stuck a 300 lb hog this morning. Didn't get enough penetration because of the shield.


What broadhead?


----------



## arhoythunter

Rage 2 blade. I got about 4 inches. At 10-12 steps. 



I have a Magnus in my quiver but it's dull as heck and it's a squirrel tip now.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> Stuck a 300 lb hog this morning. Didn't get enough penetration because of the shield.





outdoorkid1 said:


> What broadhead?





arhoythunter said:


> *Rage 2 blade*. I got about 4 inches. At 10-12 steps.
> 
> I have a Magnus in my quiver but it's dull as heck and it's a squirrel tip now.


WOW, imagine that. 

A rage broadhead that didn't get enough penitration. Where have I heard that before??? :lol3:


----------



## arhoythunter

I don't think a COC would have gotten that much penetration either tho. I may start lugging my 22 mag around too just for that reason.


----------



## [email protected]

outdoorkid1 said:


> And you didn't happen to walk across the fence and cut the ropes to the stand did you??????? J/K had some problems with that. Anyway, where they swing on those ropes is 40 yards from one of the stands and 20 yards from the property line.


 Nope. didn't even see the stand. That rope swing is pretty sick though. You ever been on it?


----------



## outdoorkid1

[email protected] said:


> Nope. didn't even see the stand. That rope swing is pretty sick though. You ever been on it?


ya I have


----------



## outdoorkid1

Finally, I pulled it off this morning. I got my first buck with my bow. After passing up 100+ smaller bucks from all of my hunting locations, and hunting (almost)every day of the season for the last 2 years that I have been bowhunting, I finally had a decent one walk by. They were really moving this morning. It was really windy yesturday and all the deer were staying bedded down. The wind let up this morning and it was COLD. All the deer where on there feet searching for food. About 8, This 5x4 showed up. He slowly worked his way up to me and stopped at 25 yards away broadside. I split my pins between 20 and 30 and squeezed off a perfect shot. Right behind the shoulder. Managed to hit both lungs and the heart. He made it about 60 yards and fell within stand. My heart was pumpin so fast I thought it was gunna pop out of my chest! I couldn't have been more happier than to walk up on my first archery buck. 

Scored 115 1/8" gross


----------



## outdoorkid1

ENTRANCE on the left Exit on the right


----------



## arhoythunter

Wow nice buck odk1!


----------



## TheHunter831

Nice buck odk1

I saw 21 does and a buck this evening. I spotted the buck from 1/4 mile away without binoculars. He trotted the hole 1/4 of a mile right toward me, he was on the trail that goes right past my stand at 20 yards! until he got to 60 yards and he saw some does in the field to the right of me about 200yrds and he started walking to them. he got to 75 yrds and stood there broadside looking at the does. It's kinda late but I grunted with a grunt call and snort wheezed with my mount. The 160" 12 pointer with probly 7" basses just looked and then he got ancy and trotted off. the closes he got was 55 yards, just out of my range. It's good to see that he made it through the gun season though .


----------



## arhoythunter

I seen 3 squirrels.


----------



## TheHunter831

Neato arhh!!!!! two nights ago I saw 1 squirrel and 1 hawk and no deer!!!! 

There are a BUNCH of ***** around here and they're giving ya $15 a piece for them so if I get a chance I might shoot one with my bow!


----------



## arhoythunter

Good luck! Rages mess em up tho!


----------

